
Ask HN: Looking for a broker to evaluate and help sell a business in Europe - 97-109-107
I&#x27;m having a hard time finding a broker in Europe. Ideally I&#x27;m looking for someone:
- Interested in e-commerce, marketing
- Experienced with social-media related businesses
To evaluate and possible help selling a company built on custom software.
======
mtmail
[https://feinternational.com/](https://feinternational.com/) (not affiliated,
I attended a talk of the CEO at a SaaS conference once)

